# Suggestions for my first mods?



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got a 2005 GTO and except for a dyno tune that the original owner had done it is bone stock. I have been looking at several options on how to spend my first $3000.00. Wanted to see who has had experence with the Vararam CAI and the Slp lt headers. I think these will be my first two purchases. I am not sure where to go next. Any suggestions?
By the way, with the tune the car put down 376 RWHP.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want to make your money go farther, obx makes a set of lt headers that are a copy of the slp for like $600. SOme ppl hate on them because all Obx does is rip off other companies by copying their products, but I have yet to see a bad review or complaint from anyone that had them. I'm putting a set of obx shorties on FYI...


----------



## wy04gto (Jan 23, 2009)

front suspension poly bushings and rear springs


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

SvedeSpeed OTRCAI w/ IAT Break-out. Hands down, the best mod I've done! Gained 20rwhp over Volant...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you don't mind going over that 3k a little bit, headers, cam, heads, and tune would be the way to go.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

So after two days of research, here is how I will spend my first dollars. Tell me what you think.

SLP LT headers

Custom exhaust (locally) with magnaflows

Svede OTRCAI

Lovell's coil overs

Whiteline sway bars

Energy Suspension complete bushing kit

Dyno tune

I know this is going over my 3k but I think this will do to start.
Let me know what you think?


----------



## wy04gto (Jan 23, 2009)

the ES master bushing kit does not include the most important, the front RR bushings and the strut mounts and bearings. you can get those from Kollar Racing.
not sure what you mean by Lovell's coilovers. are you talking about BC Racing coil overs?
if so, i don't have them but they look pretty nice and reviews are good.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

There is no way a bone stock 05 puts down 376 rwhp so don't be surprised if your numbers don't increase unless you use the very same dyno. Bone stock these cars were 340 - 346 rwhp.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I would go Pacesetter LT, any catback system, OTRCAI, IAT mod, ported throttle body, ported intake manifold, 160 thermostat, billet shifter, dyno tune and suspension bushings with what is left of budget. These mods are not pure performance and add to driving experience as well. Best performance gains IMO are F/I, most usable HP and Torque. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

The Lovell's that I am talking about are from Kollar racing and I will be getting the strut mounts and bearing with them.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

Magnaflow isn't bad, but I've been swearing by Spintech since I ha some installed on mine. The super pro streets give it amazing tone and growl that doesn't drone at all. My buddy has flowmasters on his, and those sound really good too. Very deep growl to them. The decision is ultimately yours, but I'd go with spintechs, flowmaster, or Borla in your shoes. Just make sure you do your headers first. My custom exhaust is gonna have to be cut and re-welded when I get my longtubes.


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

full stainless works exhaust system with a tune and you should be good:cheers


----------

